# What bike is this?



## webber45 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi all!...Just register in this forum...BTW saw this picture and wanted to know what make is this?....It has a decal which says "Reyhand" but just cud not get any more info thru the net....anyone care to assist!!!!!!!!


----------



## webber45 (Nov 4, 2008)

cUD NOT UPLOAD THE PICTURE...TRYING AGAIN


----------



## webber45 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry guys....fail to upload again...anyway it is a Reyhand 1934....like the long downtube....wud love to get more details on the bike and make...txs


----------



## sam (Nov 4, 2008)

Reyhand is a french hand made bicycle.


----------



## sam (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you have one,or planing on buying/selling?


----------



## webber45 (Nov 5, 2008)

I am an ardent roadie which currently am riding on a modern frame...you know,,,carbon frame, ultegra groupo, C50 wheel n blah,blah,blah.  I happen to come across an old, old bike shop in my hometown which i didn't knew existed.  Upon browsing, I reliase that this 57 yrs old man inherited the shop from his late father who was in the business since 1920.  While I was there looking at some old stuff, I came across some old bicycle frames namely Hercules, Raleigh, Miyata, Robin Hood, Lonedog and a few more. These are steel frame which looks it age.  One of the frames which caught my eye is this frame which I never seen before.  When back and while searching the net, I came across the exact frame, it is a Reyhand built in 1934.  What bother me is that the frame that I saw in the shop, even though looks the same but do not have any decal or marking to say it is a Reyhand.  How do I identity its originality? Cud this be  a replica?  Is there a site which you know that can assist me?

Anyway, tomorrow I be getting my first classic/ vintage bike which I bought from the same shop and have it set-up to be a singlespeed.  I will post some photos to share.  I hope that I can upload it then.


----------



## sam (Nov 5, 2008)

First,there really are no replica reyhands---but other frame builders might have built similar frames.Is it a used frame? Or a new old stock?If old used frame there might be a "ghost" of a decal or name. Take it in the sun and turn it and see if any thing appears.even a partial outling is helpful.reyhands were and are very collectable.Does it have any componits (brakes-Bb cranks?) Is it lugged or Luggless.
Can you get pics?
And Reyhands would have french threading.
Where do you live? USA,U.K.,France?


----------



## webber45 (Nov 5, 2008)

I  already bought the frame.....will check the details as you mentioned when I clean the frame up....btw it is a new old stock and it only has a BB attached to the frame.....wil try to upload photos and I'm from Malaysia.


----------



## sam (Nov 5, 2008)

Malaysia.
OK that makes good since
The French had a present in this area of the world.
So it may very well be a Reyhand or at least a similar and worthy frame.
I'm not very up on early quality french stuff but will say--on ebay the highest prices are for french parts bought by japan buyers.So do check for old french parts in the shop.1960s or earlier french parts are worth buying(if the price is right)Maxicar hubs/Luxor and Radios lights/early Mavic brakes,July derailers and other stuff I've never heard of--old french catalogs(or any old catalogs)

looking forword to the photos---sam


----------



## webber45 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sam...I just cud not upload the pictures.....cud u give me yr e-maill address so that I cud send the photos there?


----------



## sam (Nov 7, 2008)

Contact me at:
samclingo@hotmail.com

I have a book that show some reyhand bicycles and can send you some info too,it your frame looks like it---sam


----------

